# December Winner?



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Why is there no winner for December yet? I know that it will take a while but I thought it would be up faster. Just curious...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Be patient. Admin is a pretty busy guy and I'm sure he'll post it soon.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I know I was wondering how long it usually takes. This month is also different because of New Years.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you have to take the holidays into consideration.


----------

